# Anche X le vacanze si ripropone il tema



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Mi ha chiesto  di condìvider qualche gg di vacanza 
Lui farà  le prime due settimane Io quelle a
Seguire

Non so se abbia ragione lui se non sai più maturo di me o forse abbia semplicemente elaborato la separazione meglio perché nella sua testa come disse la terapista che ci ebbe in cura lui era separato da anni 

Io ho paura che i ragazzi si illudano dal momento che noi 5 insieme siamo sereni si ride si scherza 
Quasi a pensare ma perché questi si sono separati ??
Ecco...
Paura che si illudano come feci io X tanto tempo


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Mi ha chiesto  di condìvider qualche gg di vacanza
> Lui farà  le prime due settimane Io quelle a
> Seguire
> 
> ...


.
I ragazzi sono grandi e spiegandogli che semplicemente vi sembra carino passare dei giorni tutti insieme non capisco perchè dovrebbero illudersi. Dovrebbe fare loro semplicemente molto piacere
Davvero questi tuoi dubbi io fatico a capirli


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> I ragazzi sono grandi e spiegandogli che semplicemente vi sembra carino passare dei giorni tutti insieme non capisco perchè dovrebbero illudersi. Dovrebbe fare loro semplicemente molto piacere
> Davvero questi tuoi dubbi io fatico a capirli


Ho paura possano pensare se stiamo così bene perché si sono separati 


Forse ho anche paura di starci male io 

Sono sentimenti contrastanti farfalla 

Veberdi qnd sono partiti ho pianto di nascosto poi ho corso 12 km un record X me 
Avevo una tensione sotto la pelle 
Anche se so di aver fatto la scelta giusta e se poi ho paddato  gg meravigliosi stando come Obbiettivam non sono mai stata con lui
Neanche all inizio .
Facendo cose semplici non certo il tenore di vita che cercava di darci lui 

Ci penserò su ma molti mi dicono che non sia un ottima idea 
I problemi li ho con il più piccolo anche se ha 12 anni .. Il più sensibile dei tre


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> *Ho paura possano pensare se stiamo così bene perché si sono separati
> *
> 
> Forse ho anche paura di starci male io
> ...


.
Sinceramente io credo che sia un problema più tuo che loro
Ripeto io vedo i miei amici che vanno molto d'accordo e alternano momenti separati e momenti tutti insieme
Ieri erano tutti a casa mia e non mi sembra che i ragazzi siano destabilizzati da questo. Anzi sono contenti di vederli sereni. 
A fine serata l'unico "problema" era decidere dove andare a dormire


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Sinceramente io credo che sia un problema più tuo che loro
> Ripeto io vedo i miei amici che vanno molto d'accordo e alternano momenti separati e momenti tutti insieme
> Ieri erano tutti a casa mia e non mi sembra che i ragazzi siano destabilizzati da questo. Anzi sono contenti di vederli sereni.
> A fine serata l'unico "problema" era decidere dove andare a dormire


Speriamo allora
Ci ragionero' su.

A volte ho timore che queste sue richieste nascondano altro visto che è così reticente a parlare di separazione definitiva farfalla


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Speriamo allora
> Ci ragionero' su.
> 
> A volte ho timore che queste sue richieste nascondano altro visto che è così reticente a parlare di separazione definitiva farfalla


Da fuori io apprezzerei se questo fosse il motivo 
Scusa sono io che sono in un momento così e qualunque tentativo di avvicinamento lo vedo positivo
Capisco non possa essere così con te
Ma per vedi confermi che i figli in questo c'entrano poco


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da fuori io apprezzerei se questo fosse il motivo
> Scusa sono io che sono in un momento così e qualunque tentativo di avvicinamento lo vedo positivo
> Capisco non possa essere così con te
> Ma per vedi confermi che i figli in questo c'entrano poco


Farfalla
Sono stata malissimo X anni con lui 
Credimi 

Sola come neanche una single poteva essere 
sola non perché via non solo
Sola sola sola senza condivisone senza sapere  dove fosse la sera irraggiungib al cellulare a 6 ore di aereo da noi 
Prima era uguale Milano Roma Londra 

I  suoi tentativi arrivano tardi e non riesco ad apprezzarli più 
di qualsisia natura essi siano ...

Possiamo passare del tempo insieme ma deve darmi tempo .

Assurdo lo so che ho tradito io ...


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da fuori io apprezzerei se questo fosse il motivo
> Scusa sono io che sono in un momento così e qualunque tentativo di avvicinamento lo vedo positivo
> Capisco non possa essere così con te
> Ma per vedi confermi che i figli in questo c'entrano poco


Come
Stai tu ?


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Mi ha chiesto  di condìvider qualche gg di vacanza
> Lui farà  le prime due settimane Io quelle a
> Seguire
> 
> ...


Io farei fiducia ai tuoi figli  che magari vedendovi ridere insieme penseranno che questa separazione riguarda voi e i sentimenti reciproci che sono cambiati, ma non la famiglia che nei momenti di condivisione non fa pesare la scelta fatta con musi lunghi e tensione


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io farei fiducia ai tuoi figli  che magari vedendovi ridere insieme penseranno che questa separazione riguarda voi e i sentimenti reciproci che sono cambiati, ma non la famiglia che nei momenti di condivisione non fa pesare la scelta fatta con musi lunghi e tensione


Magari proverò mi sono presa del tempo

La scorsa estate già in fase di separazione  abbiamo fatto qualche gg 
A parte saltarmi addosso cosa mai fatta X anni in contemporanea era tutto un selfie palestra corse chatta 
La crisi del 50 enne all ennesima potenza 

A me fa cadere le braccia se annulla la
Volgia di passarci del tempo capite 

No X gelosia io amo un altro uomo

Mi sembra un cretino .
Lui dic ecc e lo fa perché l
Ho lasciato 

Peggio ancora 

Mi sa Che si è cretino


----------



## Tradito? (18 Aprile 2017)

io eviterei di farci le vacanze insieme, è troppo presto e si danno messaggi contraddittori, con il rischio di dover ricominciare tutto daccapo. E non sottovaluterei il rischio di possibili strumentalizzazioni.


----------



## Foglia (18 Aprile 2017)

Tradito? ha detto:


> io eviterei di farci le vacanze insieme, è troppo presto e si danno messaggi contraddittori, con il rischio di dover ricominciare tutto daccapo. E non sottovaluterei il rischio di possibili strumentalizzazioni.


Quoto. Per quello che so della situazione di carola, prima definirei la separazione, poi sedimenterei il nuovo status. Quando le cose si saranno sistemate, valuterei se ed in che misura le vacanze insieme siano un bene per i figli. Altrimenti lascerei perdere. In questo momento, non ricordo in quale 3d, ho letto delle considerazioni molto lucide di [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION], la quale faceva presente che la separazione non si è ancora perfezionata, lui di fatto vive ancora con loro e lei ha un amante.


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Quoto. Per quello che so della situazione di carola, prima definirei la separazione, poi sedimenterei il nuovo status. Quando le cose si saranno sistemate, valuterei se ed in che misura le vacanze insieme siano un bene per i figli. Altrimenti lascerei perdere. In questo momento, non ricordo in quale 3d, ho letto delle considerazioni molto lucide di [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION], la quale faceva presente che la separazione non si è ancora perfezionata, lui di fatto vive ancora con loro e lei ha un amante.


Non vive qui
Passa 2/3 goal mese a volte 
Non è un amante ..bah  definirlo take mi fa strano è colui con cui condivo tutto


----------



## Foglia (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Non vive qui
> Passa 2/3 goal mese a volte
> Non è un amante ..bah  definirlo take mi fa strano è colui con cui condivo tutto


E' un amante eccome, se ancora non sei separata.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

Le famiglie allargate esistono. Però non so se creano più problemi di quanti ne risolvano.
I figli è normale che si chiedano perché mai si debbano separare se vanno tanto d'accordo. 
Se la separazione è consolidata e ci sono nuovi compagni ben conosciuti è più ...funzionante. 
In questa fase io eviterei. Te l'avevo già sconsigliato questa estate e in effetti si è creata confusione in tutti.


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E' un amante eccome, se ancora non sei separata.


Si legalmente si .

Cosa devo fare cielo ?
Mettermi davvero il velo e mentr e'lui si vive la sua vita io lavorare e fare da taxi educatore cuoca senz su e mozione una coccola nulla

Sai che non ho fatto sesso X 8 anni ?

Anche basta eh .
Tra un po vado in menopausa


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le famiglie allargate esistono. Però non so se creano più problemi di quanti ne risolvano.
> I figli è normale che si chiedano perché mai si debbano separare se vanno tanto d'accordo.
> Se la separazione è consolidata e ci sono nuovi compagni ben conosciuti è più ...funzionante.
> In questa fase io eviterei. Te l'avevo già sconsigliato questa estate e in effetti si è creata confusione in tutti.


In chi confusione ?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> In chi confusione ?


In lui che non firma. In te. 
Nei ragazzi non lo sai.


----------



## Foglia (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Si legalmente si .
> 
> Cosa devo fare cielo ?
> Mettermi davvero il velo e mentr e'lui si vive la sua vita io lavorare e fare da taxi educatore cuoca senz su e mozione una coccola nulla
> ...


Secondo me devi formalizzare la separazione, al più presto.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Secondo me devi formalizzare la separazione, al più presto.


.
Anche secondo me
Mi fiderei zero nell'avere un'amante alla luce del sole senza aver firmato nulla


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Secondo me devi formalizzare la separazione, al più presto.


Lo prendo X i capelli e lo trascinò li ??
Comunque il mio avvocato che è molto in gamba mi dice che da quel punto di vista no non avrei problemi sono mesi e mesi di mail che lui ha scritto al mio ex sollecitando a date delle risposte 

Saprà bene fare il suo lavoro .


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In lui che non firma. In te.
> Nei ragazzi non lo sai.


Io non sono confusa so cosa voglio 
I ragazzi X ciò che posso captare no ma dovessero vederci insieme adesso non so

Troppo presto .


----------



## Foglia (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Lo prendo X i capelli e lo trascinò li ??
> Comunque il mio avvocato che è molto in gamba mi dice che da quel punto di vista no non avrei problemi sono mesi e mesi di mail che lui ha scritto al mio ex sollecitando a date delle risposte
> 
> Saprà bene fare il suo lavoro .


No.

Non lo devi prendere per i capelli. Lo devi invitare, dove possibile, a raggiungere un accordo. Non è possibile perché lui non collabora? Gli si notifica un ricorso per separazione giudiziale. Li non credo si possa sottrarre. E se collabora, la giudiziale diventa consensuale. Agli occhi di qualsiasi giudice, la sua mancanza di collaborazione, ha un valore, che il tuo legale dovrà peraltro sottolineare. Questo non significa fare la guerra. Questo significa portare avanti le proprie ragioni.

Guarda che per me stai correndo un bel rischio, sia a farlo tornare a casa  (e ora come ora è un suo diritto) sia a parlare di vacanze insieme.


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Non lo devi prendere per i capelli. Lo devi invitare, dove possibile, a raggiungere un accordo. Non è possibile perché lui non collabora? Gli si notifica un ricorso per separazione giudiziale. Li non credo si possa sottrarre. E se collabora, la giudiziale diventa consensuale. Agli occhi di qualsiasi giudice, la sua mancanza di collaborazione, ha un valore, che il tuo legale dovrà peraltro sottolineare. Questo non significa fare la guerra. Questo significa portare avanti le proprie ragioni.
> 
> Guarda che per me stai correndo un bel rischio, sia a farlo tornare a casa  (e ora come ora è un suo diritto) sia a parlare di vacanze insieme.


Poi sono solo io a non capire, eh Carolina?


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Poi sono solo io a non capire, eh Carolina?


Lei fa un discorso concreto tu butti  cattiverie battutine come i nonni inaciditi X strada


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Non lo devi prendere per i capelli. Lo devi invitare, dove possibile, a raggiungere un accordo. Non è possibile perché lui non collabora? Gli si notifica un ricorso per separazione giudiziale. Li non credo si possa sottrarre. E se collabora, la giudiziale diventa consensuale. Agli occhi di qualsiasi giudice, la sua mancanza di collaborazione, ha un valore, che il tuo legale dovrà peraltro sottolineare. Questo non significa fare la guerra. Questo significa portare avanti le proprie ragioni.
> 
> Guarda che per me stai correndo un bel rischio, sia a farlo tornare a casa  (e ora come ora è un suo diritto) sia a parlare di vacanze insieme.


Se sta facendo tutto Qsto X tirarmela in culo sono un Ingenua e pagherò
Io credo ancora di no 

Notificare dove vive non è facile 
Sto portando avanti di più non posso dire ma sono nel giusto credimi e X deterministe ragioni non può dare il furbo ma non tirerò fuori a cosa mi riferisco 


La collaborazione gli inviti vanno avanti da parte mia da mesi ...tutto documentato 
Le richieste di passare El tempo arrivano da lui scritte 

Comunque non cresime la tirerà inculo sarò una stupida ma non credo lo farà mai


----------



## Foglia (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Se sta facendo tutto Qsto X tirarmela in culo sono un Ingenua e pagheròIo credo ancora di no Notificare dove vive non è facile Sto portando avanti di più non pierò dire ma sono nel giusto credimiLa collaborazione gli inviti vanno avanti da parte mia da mesi ...


Ma la residenza dove ce l'ha?


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Lei fa un discorso concreto tu butti  cattiverie battutine come i nonni inaciditi X strada


Prendile come vuoi ma il succo è quello, per fare una battuta "acida" ti farà un culo come una campana, pensaci Carolina


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Prendile come vuoi ma il succo è quello, per fare una battuta "acida" ti farà un culo come una campana, pensaci Carolina


Vedremo


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Vedremo


Lo vedrai tu....io lo saprò se non scriverai più


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Lo vedrai tu....io lo saprò se non scriverai più


Tra un pannolone e l'altro mi leggerai ancora


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma la residenza dove ce l'ha?


Ti scrivo in privato


----------



## Foglia (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Se sta facendo tutto Qsto X tirarmela in culo sono un Ingenua e pagherò
> Io credo ancora di no
> 
> Notificare dove vive non è facile
> ...


Abbi pazienza. Fai bene a non entrare troppo nello specifico. Però tu parli di un rapporto concluso, dove il tuo principale interesse e' il benessere dei tuoi tre figli. Che per anni hai curato da sola. Lui di fatto si è sempre fatto la sua vita, e quando può fa il padre. Con te che  (giustamente) fai di tutto per far sì che i figli lo vedano. E che vi vedano in rapporti distesi. Tutto giustissimo, direi da manuale visto che ancora non vi siete neppure separati. Se non fosse che a lui separarsi non solo non conviene, ma di fatto ignora persino le tue richieste. E allora mi chiedo: ma voi, che state a parlare di tutto, persino di vacanze insieme, di concretizzare la separazione ne parlate mai? Di termini, di condizioni. Per mio marito e me in questo momento ne stanno parlando i nostri rispettivi legali, e questo perché non ci sono i presupposti, tra mio marito e me, per affrontare un qualsiasi tipo di discorso in modo minimamente sereno.

Ma voi parlate addirittura di vacanze insieme. E' possibile che una notifica non si riesca a fare, mentre invece passate giornate insieme? Io a questo punto ti direi che anziché parlare di vacanze condivise, gli risponderei che prima ci si separa. Se e' quello che vuoi, ovviamente. Mesi e mesi di ricerca solo per intavolare un discorso non esistono proprio. Ma da nessuna parte. E in tutto questo lui continua a fare la sua vita, e tu sei li a non credere che un domani possa mettertelo in quel posto. Ad attendere non so che cosa. E intanto a correre grossi rischi, perché da li a dire che frequenti abitualmente un amante, e da li addebito della separazione il passo non è troppo lungo. E puoi benissimo dire  "se dovesse succedere amen", ma ricorda che poi ti trovi tu a fare i conti in tasca per vedere se, con tre figli e le bollette da pagare, ce la puoi fare o meno.


----------



## Foglia (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ti scrivo in privato


Occhei


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza. Fai bene a non entrare troppo nello specifico. Però tu parli di un rapporto concluso, dove il tuo principale interesse e' il benessere dei tuoi tre figli. Che per anni hai curato da sola. Lui di fatto si è sempre fatto la sua vita, e quando può fa il padre. Con te che  (giustamente) fai di tutto per far sì che i figli lo vedano. E che vi vedano in rapporti distesi. Tutto giustissimo, direi da manuale visto che ancora non vi siete neppure separati. Se non fosse che a lui separarsi non solo non conviene, ma di fatto ignora persino le tue richieste. E allora mi chiedo: ma voi, che state a parlare di tutto, persino di vacanze insieme, di concretizzare la separazione ne parlate mai? Di termini, di condizioni. Per mio marito e me in questo momento ne stanno parlando i nostri rispettivi legali, e questo perché non ci sono i presupposti, tra mio marito e me, per affrontare un qualsiasi tipo di discorso in modo minimamente sereno.
> 
> Ma voi parlate addirittura di vacanze insieme. E' possibile che una notifica non si riesca a fare, mentre invece passate giornate insieme? Io a questo punto ti direi che anziché parlare di vacanze condivise, gli risponderei che prima ci si separa. Se e' quello che vuoi, ovviamente. Mesi e mesi di ricerca solo per intavolare un discorso non esistono proprio. Ma da nessuna parte. E in tutto questo lui continua a fare la sua vita, e tu sei li a non credere che un domani possa mettertelo in quel posto. Ad attendere non so che cosa. E intanto a correre grossi rischi, perché da li a dire che frequenti abitualmente un amante, e da li addebito della separazione il passo non è troppo lungo. E puoi benissimo dire  "se dovesse succedere amen", ma ricorda che poi ti trovi tu a fare i conti in tasca per vedere se, con tre figli e le bollette da pagare, ce la puoi fare o meno.


Vediamo se da te, avvocato, considera la cosa.
La lettera raccomandata può essere consegnata a casa quando c'è, credo.
Il fatto che lui la rifiuti formalmente ha un significato. Non fa il pittore in una mansarda, fa il manager ha ben chiaro cos'è una pianificazione.


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vediamo se da te, avvocato, considera la cosa.
> La lettera raccomandata può essere consegnata a casa quando c'è, credo.
> Il fatto che lui la rifiuti formalmente ha un significato. Non fa il pittore in una mansarda, fa il manager ha ben chiaro cos'è una pianificazione.


Doppio quotone


----------



## Foglia (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vediamo se da te, avvocato, considera la cosa.
> La lettera raccomandata può essere consegnata a casa quando c'è, credo.
> Il fatto che lui la rifiuti formalmente ha un significato. Non fa il pittore in una mansarda, fa il manager ha ben chiaro cos'è una pianificazione.



Uhm. Dipende da dove ha la residenza lui. Difficile consegnarla a casa beccando il momento in cui c'è. Più facile però per carola rifiutare la raccomandata e farla depositare in giacenza presso il comune. Se lui non avesse più formalmente la residenza li, questo potrebbe complicare le cose. Sarebbe però anche una prova ai fini della separazione.


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza. Fai bene a non entrare troppo nello specifico. Però tu parli di un rapporto concluso, dove il tuo principale interesse e' il benessere dei tuoi tre figli. Che per anni hai curato da sola. Lui di fatto si è sempre fatto la sua vita, e quando può fa il padre. Con te che  (giustamente) fai di tutto per far sì che i figli lo vedano. E che vi vedano in rapporti distesi. Tutto giustissimo, direi da manuale visto che ancora non vi siete neppure separati. Se non fosse che a lui separarsi non solo non conviene, ma di fatto ignora persino le tue richieste. E allora mi chiedo: ma voi, che state a parlare di tutto, persino di vacanze insieme, di concretizzare la separazione ne parlate mai? Di termini, di condizioni. Per mio marito e me in questo momento ne stanno parlando i nostri rispettivi legali, e questo perché non ci sono i presupposti, tra mio marito e me, per affrontare un qualsiasi tipo di discorso in modo minimamente sereno.
> 
> Ma voi parlate addirittura di vacanze insieme. E' possibile che una notifica non si riesca a fare, mentre invece passate giornate insieme? Io a questo punto ti direi che anziché parlare di vacanze condivise, gli risponderei che prima ci si separa. Se e' quello che vuoi, ovviamente. Mesi e mesi di ricerca solo per intavolare un discorso non esistono proprio. Ma da nessuna parte. E in tutto questo lui continua a fare la sua vita, e tu sei li a non credere che un domani possa mettertelo in quel posto. Ad attendere non so che cosa. E intanto a correre grossi rischi, perché da li a dire che frequenti abitualmente un amante, e da li addebito della separazione il passo non è troppo lungo. E puoi benissimo dire  "se dovesse succedere amen", ma ricorda che poi ti trovi tu a fare i conti in tasca per vedere se, con tre figli e le bollette da pagare, ce la puoi fare o meno.


C'è un posto di confusione 
Io non parlo  di vacanze insieme mi manda un sms ..a cui ho risposto che no non lo trovo corretto iN qsta  fase 
Lui X mesi non ha risposto alle mail del mio avvocato e qnd è stato a portata di discorso certo che gli ho parlato In tutti i modi distesa arrabbiata offesa X la su totoale mancanza di collaborazione 
Midmiceva cerchero un legale poi trovava mille scuse 

Adesso ne ha trovato uno che si è messo in contatto con il mio e gestiranno loro il tutto 
Ma e' notizia di 1 settimana fa 

Non programmo nulla con lui 
Il mio ex butta lì qualche richiesta via messaggino che X adesso viene cassata proprio dicendo prima definiamo 
O sono tentativo patetici di riavvicinarsi o di tirarmela in culo non so ..

Quanto all amante Non è come dici dal momento che è tutto documentato sulla fine del ns rapporto con pezzi di carta su di lui che non è certo stato con le mani in mano .

E comunque lui non Sa cosa  io faccia posso frequentare amici visto che lui ha tutta una serie di messsaggi foto con amichette ?

Comunque ti ho scritto in privato li capirai


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Uhm. Dipende da dove ha la residenza lui. Difficile consegnarla a casa beccando il momento in cui c'è. Più facile però per carola rifiutare la raccomandata e farla depositare in giacenza presso il comune. Se lui non avesse più formalmente la residenza li, questo potrebbe complicare le cose. Sarebbe però anche una prova ai fini della separazione.


All estero


----------



## Foglia (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> C'è un posto di confusione
> Io non parlo  di vacanze insieme mi manda un sms ..a cui ho risposto che no non lo trovo corretto iN qsta  fase
> Lui X mesi non ha risposto alle mail del mio avvocato e qnd è stato a portata di discorso certo che gli ho parlato In tutti i modi distesa arrabbiata offesa X la su totoale mancanza di collaborazione
> Midmiceva cerchero un legale poi trovava mille scuse
> ...


Io butto due riflessioni generiche, per quello che leggo. L'importante è che ti sia affidata ad un bravo avvocato. La nomina di un legale, da parte sua, e' un passo avanti.


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io butto due riflessioni generiche, per quello che leggo. L'importante è che ti sia affidata ad un bravo avvocato. La nomina di un legale, da parte sua, e' un passo avanti.


Si 
Finalmente


----------



## Foglia (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> All estero



Cioè ha spostato la residenza dalla casa coniugale? Mica poi una bella mossa.... Immagino che non sia un casino solo notificargli il ricorso, ma anche dovere, un domani che spero non ti si presenterà mai, fare una esecuzione forzata. Se non ha beni qui in Italia. Spera che paghi


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Cioè ha spostato la residenza dalla casa coniugale? Mica poi una bella mossa.... Immagino che non sia un casino solo notificargli il ricorso, ma anche dovere, un domani che spero non ti si presenterà mai, fare una esecuzione forzata. Se non ha beni qui in Italia. Spera che paghi


Si 
Che posso fare Qsto e '!
L ha spostata X ragioni fiscali e qui ha sbagliato


----------



## Foglia (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Si Che posso fare Qsto e '!L ha spostata X ragioni fiscali e qui ha sbagliato


Allora: al limite, una raccomandata puoi consegnarla anche a mani, se ti capita di vederlo. Chiaro: un atto, no. Se comunque ha nominato un legale di propria fiducia  (e quindi le comunicazioni si svolgeranno tra avvocati) la strada è in discesa, almeno in punto reperibilità. Certo, se si dovesse alla fine optare per la strada giudiziale, il ricorso andrà notificato. Oramai con le società e con i professionisti le pec semplificano un poco la vita. Ma non è neanche detto. Tante notifiche telematiche non vanno a buon fine solo perché il destinatario ha la casella piena.

E comunque temo che il marito di carola non sia tra i soggetti che hanno l'obbligo di avere la pec.


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Allora: al limite, una raccomandata puoi consegnarla anche a mani, se ti capita di vederlo. Chiaro: un atto, no. Se comunque ha nominato un legale di propria fiducia  (e quindi le comunicazioni si svolgeranno tra avvocati) la strada è in discesa, almeno in punto reperibilità. Certo, se si dovesse alla fine optare per la strada giudiziale, il ricorso andrà notificato. Oramai con le società e con i professionisti le pec semplificano un poco la vita. Ma non è neanche detto. Tante notifiche telematiche non vanno a buon fine solo perché il destinatario ha la casella piena.
> 
> E comunque temo che il marito di carola non sia tra i soggetti che hanno l'obbligo di avere la pec.


Non lo è 
Ma non credo stia scappando 
X qnto assurdo lo conosco sncura non mi farebbe male né il a lui 
Non arriveremo ad una giudiziale ne sono certa 

Abbiamo fatto tanti errori entrambi siamo stati tanto soli tanto casino  di lavoro città 

Ma io lo sento che non ci faremo mele 
X quello non ho dato retta del tutto al mio avvocato 
È successa una cosa un errore suo di cui potevo approfittare dietro suggerim del mio avvocato 

Non l ho fatto ne mai utilizzerò qsta cosa .
Mi sono infornata solo X non avete problemi io appurato questo ho dimenticato la cosa 

Io non gli voglio male 
E il padre dei miei ragazzi la cosa  più bella che abbiamo fatto insieme


----------

